# Turned Clocks



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

I was digging through my workbench drawers yesterday looking for my long forstner bit extension (never did find it) when I stumbled across two clock fit up's I had purchased years ago. Way back then I made a bunch of various clocks for friends and family, even sold a few. So having these two newly found clock fit up's and a bit of scrap Cherry and Walnut cutoffs I turned a couple of desk clocks. The Cherry piece has a 3 7/8" quarts clock insert and the smaller Walnut one has a 2 3/8" insert. Both are finished with a bit of DO. I used my big disc sander to grind a flat spot on the bottom so the clocks would stay upright but angled back just a bit..Bill..


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Bill,
Those look sweet, how long does it take you to turn one of them, start to finish. Great job.


----------



## mranum (Mar 27, 2008)

Sometimes simple is best. These are real nice.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Did you get that design from Hooters.  Nice clocks.


----------



## mranum (Mar 27, 2008)

john lucas said:


> Did you get that design from Hooters.  Nice clocks.



Maybe thats why I liked them when I first saw them.:blink:


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

John that is exactly what my wife said! ...Bill..
Gary...about 20 minutes


----------

